# Project Purple RG build



## Rokkaholic (Mar 6, 2010)

Alright after lurking for the most part and seeing awesome build threads, I decided to embark on a Purple RG build. Since I didn't like anything Ibanez had to offer in my price range, I decided to give it a go. This is like a father-son project my father and I are doing. Here is how the build is going so far. This is my first build so suggestions are welcome. I was lucky enough that the military base near me had all the woodworking machines to use for a super-cheap hourly rate.
Anyways, enough talk more pics!






Some nice flame maple










Used the shape from my RG for the cutout





Working on the contour





After Day 1 at shop





Back at the shop...





...come home with this















Doing a bit of home-work (really really bad pun I know)...










After Day 3




















A bit of sanding to clean it up...





And showing the open spots where we are going to use wood filler

Still have to some fine sanding on the inside, neck pocket, and contour then we wait for the components.

So yeah thats it so far. We are not going to build the neck as this is just out first build. On that note, I have not heard back from Ernie from ET Guitars, has anybody else? Should I check with Jayden Rose as well?


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 6, 2010)

This looks very cool. Cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 6, 2010)

poopyalligator said:


> This looks very cool. Cant wait to see it finished



Thanks. I am super stoked. Only thing that is holding up the process a bit is selling my Blackstar HT-5 to buy the pickups and bridge. I don't want to sell it but I can't take it to college with me


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Mar 6, 2010)

Really digging this man, can't wait for the turnout ;D


----------



## matttttYCE (Mar 6, 2010)

That's lookin REALLY nice! Exactly what I want to do...well with spalted maple and left handed haha. Are you going to do any contour on the top? Like an arm rest position or no?


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 6, 2010)

matttttYCE said:


> That's lookin REALLY nice! Exactly what I want to do...well with spalted maple and left handed haha. Are you going to do any contour on the top? Like an arm rest position or no?



I was, but then realized that I don't have any experience with carving or anything and I don't want to mess up the veneer if I do screw up. I am still working on the inside contour and shaping as that one was more important to me anyways. Yeah this has been really fun. If you have the time and money go for it. Later on I hope to build a natural explorer with spalt top and neck through.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 6, 2010)

The world needs more purple RGs. Thank you for doing your part to save the world.


----------



## matttttYCE (Mar 6, 2010)

Rokkaholic said:


> I was, but then realized that I don't have any experience with carving or anything and I don't want to mess up the veneer if I do screw up. I am still working on the inside contour and shaping as that one was more important to me anyways. Yeah this has been really fun. If you have the time and money go for it. Later on I hope to build a natural explorer with spalt top and neck through.




That'd be pretty sweet . Also, from your first post, is Jaden Rose still doing custom necks/bodies? On their site, they don't have any of the specs or details listed anymore... or am I missing something?

Oh and I just noticed you're from Phoenix! That's awesome. What military base are you going to that you can use their woodworking machines for cheap hourly rate? And would anyone (like me) be able to go there and use them as well?


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 6, 2010)

matttttYCE said:


> That'd be pretty sweet . Also, from your first post, is Jaden Rose still doing custom necks/bodies? On their site, they don't have any of the specs or details listed anymore... or am I missing something?
> 
> Oh and I just noticed you're from Phoenix! That's awesome. What military base are you going to that you can use their woodworking machines for cheap hourly rate? And would anyone (like me) be able to go there and use them as well?



I checked their website and shot them an email because I didn't see it on there but I am searching still. And I went to Luke Air Force Base. I don't know about anybody going but both my parents were military so we get in. They only charge $2.50 an hour and they have all the machines you need.


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 6, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> The world needs more purple RGs. Thank you for doing your part to save the world.



Oh it's so true


----------



## matttttYCE (Mar 7, 2010)

Rokkaholic said:


> I checked their website and shot them an email because I didn't see it on there but I am searching still. And I went to Luke Air Force Base. I don't know about anybody going but both my parents were military so we get in. They only charge $2.50 an hour and they have all the machines you need.



Well that's really freakin cool. My cousins husband was at Luke for a good while, I believe (now retired). I wonder if I talked to him, if he could get me in. I'll have to give it a shot once I get all the supplies together.

Oh and do let us know if you hear back from Jaden Rose. I want to say last time I actually saw their prices that they were cheaper than ET Guitars, but they might not be anymore. And considering ET is in Australia it might cost more with shipping, etc. I'd say it kinda depends on what you want, because I recall Jaden Rose having wayyyy more options.


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 7, 2010)

matttttYCE said:


> Well that's really freakin cool. My cousins husband was at Luke for a good while, I believe (now retired). I wonder if I talked to him, if he could get me in. I'll have to give it a shot once I get all the supplies together.
> 
> Oh and do let us know if you hear back from Jaden Rose. I want to say last time I actually saw their prices that they were cheaper than ET Guitars, but they might not be anymore. And considering ET is in Australia it might cost more with shipping, etc. I'd say it kinda depends on what you want, because I recall Jaden Rose having wayyyy more options.



Yeah I'll notify you if I get a hold of Jayden. Its really annoying trying to find a neck builder. I contacted Ernie a long time ago when I was just thinking about it and never followed through. Now I can't get a hold of him. Same with Jayden. I also shot an email to Sims and Elysian on this forum if they would as I know that they did bodies but I wasn't sure if they did necks. Also we just ordered some parts today so I will update you guys when I get them and when I finish the fine sanding 


EDIT: Also if anybody out there does or knows somebody/a company custom Ibanez necks please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 8, 2010)

You do amazing work, this is going to come out great!


----------



## jymellis (Mar 8, 2010)

could i suggest watching your local craigslist for a beat ibanez 7. i got my 7621 for something like 80 bux and its only got 3 chips out of the paint!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 8, 2010)

Sweet this shall look great


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 9, 2010)

Well after a disheartening search and Sims being a bit too much for my budget (not including the waiting period  ). I really like their single-cuts and I was hoping to order from them, but as for now they are plan B. I recently discovered that their is a custom guitar shop nearby called Atomic Custom Guitars within a few miles so I am going to pop in Thursday and hopefully get a quote and check out their business and such. Also most of the hardware should be in tomorrow or Thursday so I can get this thing going.


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 11, 2010)

Yay new stuff day! 










Hipshot bridge (really nice, I like it) 





Guts





More guts





Speed knob (from 0-11 )





Hipshot tuners 

All right well after visiting Atomic Custom Guitars, it looks like I will be getting my neck from them. Tomorrow, my father and I will finish our fine sanding then take it to the guys at ACG and talk prices and specs. Pretty cool shop they have, really looking forward to tomorrow.

Not sure on pickups yet. I am thinking about the Crunch Lab and Liquid Fire. As far as electronics, just one volume knob and a five-way switch. I was thinking about doing split coil stuff, but I don't like single coils enough and don't want to deal with the extra wiring. The neck will ideally be a 3/5 piece maple and ebony fingerboard with like a DNA inlay.


----------



## matttttYCE (Mar 13, 2010)

Never knew about Atomic Custom Guitars! I guess I need to get out more haha. I'm going to have to get over there once I get my build started. Are you able to relay prices to me/us for the neck you'll be getting from them? Also, do you know if they will do left handed necks? 

And KUDOS on the choice of simplified electronics! I love the way one volume and a switch looks on guitars, especially RGs! If it were me, I'd go one push/pull volume (for switching between the two pups) and a killswitch, but I'm weird, I know.


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 14, 2010)

matttttYCE said:


> Never knew about Atomic Custom Guitars! I guess I need to get out more haha. I'm going to have to get over there once I get my build started. Are you able to relay prices to me/us for the neck you'll be getting from them? Also, do you know if they will do left handed necks?
> 
> And KUDOS on the choice of simplified electronics! I love the way one volume and a switch looks on guitars, especially RGs! If it were me, I'd go one push/pull volume (for switching between the two pups) and a killswitch, but I'm weird, I know.



Holy crap I am so happy that I visited them. The guy I talked to, Tim was awesome, he took me into their woodshop and showed me their materials and stuff. He gave my father and I so many tips, from paint shops to tools, totally awesome guy. I think he said he has been doing guitars for 20 or so years. I am going on Tuesday to spec it out, but for as for prices, he told me about $350 for the standard options. One helpful tip if you are going to order a neck from them, DO NOT carve out the neck pocket yourself. Tim said he would do the neck pocket for us so that it would be a perfect match.

The neck itself will be a three piece neck made from maple and a purplehart skunk stripe and from this new(ish?) material called carbonized maple for the fingerboard. It looks like a dark rosewood, has the bright qualities of ebony and maple, and is super dense which makes it nearly waterproof. When he soaked a sample piece, the water didn't penetrate. The stuff is really neat, if you know how charcoal is made, its a similar process for carbonized maple. 24 frets and inlays will be a surprise. I have a really cool idea for the inlay so I am really looking forward to that.


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 14, 2010)

Another small update:





Shes dirty again...





...but still in good shape 











Yeah so the shaping is done and next thing up is the routing but that is going to wait until the neck is all figured out on Tuesday. In the mean time, we will be playing around with some dyes to get the purple I'm going for.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 14, 2010)

looks really nice so far


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 14, 2010)

Apophis said:


> looks really nice so far



That really means something to me from somebody who really knows what they are doing. Your guitars rock


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Mar 15, 2010)

I actually ordered a Purple-ish RG-ish guitar recently myself. We'll see how the two compare, I guess!

(yours will win.)


----------



## Metalus (Mar 15, 2010)

This guitar = pure win


----------



## george galatis (Mar 15, 2010)

mmmmiammy! fixed brigde ftw! 

keep it up!


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 15, 2010)

w00t!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amp just sold!!!!!! All systems go!!!!!!!!

Yeah going to order the neck tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 29, 2010)

A quick update:







Tim at Atomic Guitar Works is working on the neck. That is sort of the inlay design we are going for-the big swoop thing BUT what is going to make it awesome is that the dots are going to be the phases of the moon . I am so psyched about this idea its going to be really cool . I will have another update next week on the neck.

Another thing, I got the purple and I am going to practice with it, but should I go for a blackburst on the outside as well? I'm not sure yet. Well cheers!


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 29, 2010)

looks great bro!

also reported.


----------



## Jeepers (Mar 29, 2010)

id say go for a really thin black burst around the edge


----------



## Syrinx (Mar 29, 2010)

Rokkaholic said:


> Holy crap I am so happy that I visited them. The guy I talked to, Tim was awesome, he took me into their woodshop and showed me their materials and stuff. He gave my father and I so many tips, from paint shops to tools, totally awesome guy. I think he said he has been doing guitars for 20 or so years. I am going on Tuesday to spec it out, but for as for prices, he told me about $350 for the standard options. One helpful tip if you are going to order a neck from them, DO NOT carve out the neck pocket yourself. Tim said he would do the neck pocket for us so that it would be a perfect match.


I've been taking my guitars to Atomic for a few years now and they are awesome. They are great guys and the turnaround is very fast.


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 30, 2010)

Also picked up the dye and saved my scraps from flame maple to practice on tomorrow 





It is of course the sexiest color that has ever been done on a guitar





So its my spring break right now so I will have plenty of time to mess with the stuff and specing stuff out.

Also the those inlays are not set, just positioned and the 2nd dot on the 12th and 24th fret will not be there on the final product.

Just to get a few other opinions:

1. Again, should I do the blackburst on the outside or flat purple?

2. Suggestions on pickups. Looking at DiMarzios specifically the Petrucci set. I'm a Dream Theater fan but also like a wide variety of styles. NOTE: BKPs would be my first choice but as things are getting expensive as it is and other other stuff going on, don't suggest anything too expensive please.

3. And should I leave the edges at 90 degrees or do a 45 degree bevel or smooth it out? I'm kind of leaning towards just leaving it at the 90 degree angle.




Customisbetter said:


> looks great bro!
> 
> also reported.



Thanks, but did I do something wrong?


----------



## Fikealox (Mar 30, 2010)

Mebbe he meant repped?


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 30, 2010)

Fikealox said:


> Mebbe he meant repped?



Hopefully or that this thread isn't in the the new Luthiery board (should it? )


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 30, 2010)

Pretty Sweet!

I wish I had the time to spend with my old man to do a project like this.


----------



## Ultraworld (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been a Luthier for about 20 yrs now & I think what your doing is great. My dad & I worked on a build when I was 15, it's not nearly as nice as yours but I still own it. Great work!! If there's anything you need to ask, fire away


----------



## Rokkaholic (Mar 30, 2010)

Ultraworld said:


> I've been a Luthier for about 20 yrs now & I think what your doing is great. My dad & I worked on a build when I was 15, it's not nearly as nice as yours but I still own it. Great work!! If there's anything you need to ask, fire away



Thanks so much. By the time I get the body back from with the neck I am sure I will need some help with routing, shielding (I still don't know what that is ), and finishing.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 30, 2010)

I think you should put the black around the edges ! Id say practice on your scraps doing this as well.... Research the technique online ect..


----------



## Rokkaholic (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry for the slow update...

Just messin' a bit with the dye and I think I found a pretty good purple. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## lctdmf (Apr 9, 2010)

oh my god, that is a very nice purple!

do ittttt


----------



## Rokkaholic (Apr 9, 2010)

lctdmf said:


> oh my god, that is a very nice purple!
> 
> do ittttt



Thanks we kept the rest of the dye mix that was used so hopefully it will come out the same color. I think it looks pretty good for 1 coat.

Edit: Thanks for moving it mods


----------



## Evil7 (Apr 9, 2010)

that is really nice man! sweeeeet!


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 9, 2010)

That is the perfect purple! It's very similar to the J custom purple, but a little fuller, great build here!


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 9, 2010)

that purple is amazing..


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my, how did I miss this thread? It's looking good so far, dude. Use that purple, it is PERFECT!


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 10, 2010)

Very nice Purple


----------



## Rokkaholic (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I'm very pleased that the purple turned out so nice. I hope I will be able to say the same for finished product. I should be getting an update on the neck soon. Have a lot of stuff (expensive stuff ) going on right now but I will do my best to take pictures .


----------



## Tom MAF (Apr 10, 2010)

That looks like it's gonna be an awesome build :
I've recently just bought a purple RG7XL to replace my old RGD2127


----------



## metal_tones (Apr 10, 2010)

Very nice. I like that purple.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 11, 2010)

You should give it a very light wash of black, sand it back, and that'll enhance the flames. 
Then stain it purple.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 11, 2010)

awesome work, and that purple really is great looking! can't wait to see some more progress


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 11, 2010)

Tom MAF said:


> That looks like it's gonna be an awesome build :
> I've recently just bought a purple RG7XL to replace my *old RGD2127 *



WHA?


----------



## zindrome (Apr 11, 2010)

oh man
massive attacks of purple GAS hitting me
its looking great so far
cant wait to see this hardtail purple moon rg


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 11, 2010)

Great color! Do you have some lacquer to put over it? I'd like to see it shine.


----------



## metalvince333 (Apr 11, 2010)

put tape on the sides of the maple to do a natural binding like the chris broderick 7 string lacs (the black one)


----------



## Rokkaholic (Apr 11, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> You should give it a very light wash of black, sand it back, and that'll enhance the flames.
> Then stain it purple.



Really? I'm going to have to look into that. Thanks!



Nicklas said:


> Great color! Do you have some lacquer to put over it? I'd like to see it shine.



I don't right now. Tim still has the body but I'm going to drop by Monday hopefully for another update on the neck.



metalvince333 said:


> put tape on the sides of the maple to do a natural binding like the chris broderick 7 string lacs (the black one)



Yeah no doubt. But Tim told me about another technique of doing that but I forgot how so I will ask him next time 
Natural binding is awesome and was part of the plan from the start


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 12, 2010)

Taping the binding and staining the wood might result in stain penetrating the wood in the binding area, under the tape. It is possible to spray the binding first and stain the wood later. The binding is sealed this way.

I have to do the same thing in a few weeks.


----------



## Rokkaholic (Apr 12, 2010)

Nicklas said:


> Taping the binding and staining the wood might result in stain penetrating the wood in the binding area, under the tape. It is possible to spray the binding first and stain the wood later. The binding is sealed this way.
> 
> I have to do the same thing in a few weeks.



Thanks. So just to get this straight, I should clear-coat the back and sides first, THEN stain? Tim told me something like that because just taping it wouldn't do it because it would still bleed through. If so, just a thin coat or a pretty heavy coat?

To do this I would tape up the front body and just spray on the lacquer, and let it dry. When it dries and I start the dying, tape up the sides, and apply the stain and the natural binding should be fine right? Also would I be able leave the tape on going from staining to bursting (after a period of drying of course) ? Sorry for all these questions but you guys know everything and I don't


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 12, 2010)

i would say not too heavy a coat...and make sure you give it time to cure and seal up..that is a good idea though basically going backwards to do it.


im +10000000000000 to the 1st coat of black stain...that will totally make your grain pop..do a light coat, dont give it too much time to set in, sand it back, go back again with your purple...should give a real nice 3d grain effect..


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 13, 2010)

Do you use water or alcohol for the dye? Be gentle on the sides. Too much water and it might bleed trough.

I read about someone who does it with a flower sprayer (don't know how to call it in english) You can spray water on plants with it ;-)
He said this prevents too much water penetrating the wood. He also said some colours are know to bleed through. I suugest you try it first on a piece off scrapwood. Better save then sorry!

I found this here on sevenstring:
Bursting with a Different Color


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 13, 2010)

That looks like a damn nice job so far! 
and yes do thatpurple!


----------



## Rokkaholic (Apr 13, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> i would say not too heavy a coat...and make sure you give it time to cure and seal up..that is a good idea though basically going backwards to do it.
> 
> im +10000000000000 to the 1st coat of black stain...that will totally make your grain pop..do a light coat, dont give it too much time to set in, sand it back, go back again with your purple...should give a real nice 3d grain effect..



Ok I will look into getting some trans black.



Nicklas said:


> Do you use water or alcohol for the dye? Be gentle on the sides. Too much water and it might bleed trough.
> 
> I read about someone who does it with a flower sprayer (don't know how to call it in english) You can spray water on plants with it ;-)
> He said this prevents too much water penetrating the wood. He also said some colours are know to bleed through. I suugest you try it first on a piece off scrapwood. Better save then sorry!
> ...



I used water to mix the dye with. I will be extra careful when doing the edges. Also we picked up like a sprayer for the clear coat. Speaking of clear coat, what exactly is used to get that high gloss look? I though it was polyurethane or something  

Also are you referring to the clear coat for the spraying thing or the burst 

Thanks so much. I love your build so much.



vhmetalx said:


> That looks like a damn nice job so far!
> and yes do thatpurple!



Thanks!


----------



## Nicklas (Apr 14, 2010)

The spray thing was for the stain.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 14, 2010)

That purple is sweet!


----------



## Tom MAF (Apr 14, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> WHA?



Sorry what's confusing about this?


----------



## Rokkaholic (Apr 14, 2010)

Nicklas said:


> The spray thing was for the stain.



Thanks. Going in on Friday to check out the neck .



Tom MAF said:


> Sorry what's confusing about this?



Well wasn't the RGD just released this year? I wouldn't consider them old; I personally love the design and plan on getting one in the way way distant future .


----------



## Tom MAF (Apr 15, 2010)

"Well wasn't the RGD just released this year? I wouldn't consider them old; I personally love the design and plan on getting one in the way way distant future ."

Yeh but It's about 2 weeks old :L... yeh I know what ya mean, but I'd watch out for the zero trem, not so good in my opinion.


----------



## Fuel (Apr 15, 2010)

Rokkaholic said:


> Sorry for the slow update...




 
I really hope it turns out like that on the whole guitar - that is the coolest color I have EVER seen on wood!


----------



## matttttYCE (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuel said:


> I really hope it turns out like that on the whole guitar - that is the coolest color I have EVER seen on wood!




+1. Seeing that color makes me tempted to try to do a purple finish instead of a natural finish with my Ibanez S series that I'm refinishing!


----------



## Rokkaholic (Apr 16, 2010)

Neck update! I will be getting the body and neck back on Tuesday 

Tim is really REALLY an awesome guy. The veneer started to separate because it was drying out and he is fixing it and he drew out the placement for the holes for my bridge and pickups so I don't screw up the important parts . And he also did the neck pocket free of charge as well. I cannot describe how awesome he is .

Less talk moar pics !


























Cell phone pics  but Tim assures me once it dries and he tung oils it, it will look 100x better.


----------



## Broken (Apr 16, 2010)

The phases of the moon inlay are sick!

the body and neck look awesome so far.



So I'm guessing the neck is maple, but what's the purple stripe in it?


----------



## Rokkaholic (Apr 17, 2010)

Broken said:


> The phases of the moon inlay are sick!
> 
> the body and neck look awesome so far.
> 
> ...



Purplehart


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 17, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## Broken (Apr 17, 2010)

Rokkaholic said:


> Purplehart



k, i've seen purpleheart wood before but it looked littler (maybe the lighting or something)


Razar Guitar Customs, was some eight string thread I saw awhile back.


----------



## Rokkaholic (Apr 21, 2010)

Neck Update: It's in!

Awesome work for what we paid. Definitely great for the money.
Going to start on the routing this weekend. Hopefully that will get finished. Anyways here are the pics!


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 21, 2010)

looks reat!


----------



## metallidude3 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow dude that looks amazing! Love that top too!


----------



## Rokkaholic (May 1, 2010)

Sorry for updates being few and far between. We got some black dye and were messing with that and did a little routing. Going to the shop tomorrow to do some more. We are also having a splitting problem again 

Anyways heres the pics. I think the black really helps .




















On the left is without black underneath and on the right with.















The splitting oh so visible 










A crappy shot of the heel contour. Nothing crazy thin.










Father and son together


----------



## Syrinx (May 1, 2010)

Go with the black underneath


----------



## Rokkaholic (May 1, 2010)

Syrinx said:


> Go with the black underneath



Oh yeah, no doubt. I was just comparing it to the samples I did a few weeks ago and how much better it looks .


----------



## Cadavuh (May 21, 2010)

Whats up with this build? Im really interested in seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Wi77iam (May 21, 2010)

You could do some RGT-esque stripes to try and hide the split in the veneer. Maybe like 3 or so stripes of black dye just down the middle of the body or something like that?


----------



## Rokkaholic (May 21, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> You could do some RGT-esque stripes to try and hide the split in the veneer. Maybe like 3 or so stripes of black dye just down the middle of the body or something like that?



Yeah. I have been very slow on updates. Just finished finals so I'm going to do an update this weekend.

On the subject of the crack, I was thinking about that doing the stripe. I think it would look alright with a black stripe since the burst is going to be black. Only thing is that the crack is really only prominent in the section between the pickups

Speaking of pickups, I think I want to go with a black covered set of BKPs. Probably going to go with the same set as Nolly's but I'm still not sure if I want the Q Tuner High Z or the VHII for the neck. Opinions appreciated


----------



## Customisbetter (May 21, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> You could do some RGT-esque stripes to try and hide the split in the veneer. Maybe like 3 or so stripes of black dye just down the middle of the body or something like that?



New desktop background.


----------



## Broken (May 21, 2010)

Just a thought, but where the split is, stripe that to kinda cover it/ make it look like it was made to be like that instead of being split.


----------



## durangokid (May 21, 2010)

ok, i have a great ideia, where the spliting is, do a straight line from the neck pocket to the bottom of the body, then fill it with abalone or something cool...
but you know, that's just my opinion...
see ya


----------



## Bungle (May 21, 2010)

durangokid said:


> ok, i have a great ideia, where the spliting is, do a straight line from the neck pocket to the bottom of the body, then fill it with abalone or something cool...
> but you know, that's just my opinion...
> see ya


  That's exactly what Ibanez do with the RG4570Z


----------



## Rokkaholic (May 21, 2010)

Problem is. the crack is only prominent between the pickups, but I have a pretty big piece of figured maple left. Any ideas?


----------



## Wi77iam (May 21, 2010)

Fuck my idea, route a small strip out of the middle and abalone it.


----------



## paintkilz (May 23, 2010)

Rokkaholic said:


>



told ya man, the blacks making that shit popping way harder than before...lookin extremely good. as far as the split goes, the abalone thing is a great idea..little tough for a novice(myself included). i would say you could do some image work and see how it would look with a painted/dyed black strip that could seperate the 2 halves, and tie teh black bursting on the edges in. also repped ya!


----------



## Wi77iam (May 23, 2010)

Abalone shouldn't be too hard, just route a bit out from the middle and glue it in.
Abalam Strips, Straight & Curved - Information and Pricing at LMI


----------



## Jazzercize (Nov 8, 2010)

what happened to this build? did you ever finish it?


----------



## Rokkaholic (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah I sorta went to college and its been siting at home . I hope to finish it over my holiday break.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 26, 2010)

that looks alot like my kids rg320, maybe this will speed your progress along when you get home


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 26, 2010)

What the hell is up with the flame on the upper part of that body!? It looks so awesome and crazy!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree, in the upper horn it has a hartung grade flame.


----------



## areyna21 (Jan 17, 2011)

I just stumbled onto this build late and this is pretty good. I have a rg7620 that i want to change the body on. So I've been reading about replacement bodies and i cannot wait to see this whole guitar finished. Good job man


----------



## Rokkaholic (Aug 16, 2011)

Alright guys, how have you been? I have been super busy at college. A physics degree is no slouch, so my father and I have not had the time to both finish the guitar on our own unfortunately. But, I took it back to Tim at Atomic Guitar Works, the guy who built the neck to finish the job. It's almost done and now for the pictures!










You can sorta see the phases of the moon inlay (sorry for the crappy quality)





















And come labor day, she will finally be mine!


----------



## sibanez29 (Aug 16, 2011)

Is that a purpleheart stripe down the middle? Looks awesome, by the way, and the selector-switch cover is turnin" me on.


----------



## Rokkaholic (Aug 16, 2011)

sibanez29 said:


> Is that a purpleheart stripe down the middle? Looks awesome, by the way, and the selector-switch cover is turnin" me on.



Yup it's purpleheart to match the purpleheart stripe down the neck. Yeah the switch selector was a really cool idea because I had messed up there myself when routing it.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 17, 2011)

Good save with that selector switch, almost didn't notice it at first. Love the inlays too!


----------



## theo (Aug 17, 2011)

I forgot about this thread, can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Rokkaholic (Aug 20, 2011)

theo said:


> I forgot about this thread, can't wait to see it finished



Yeah I almost did too haha. Now I am just waiting on the dimarzios to get in and installed and it will be my first NGD here


----------



## Chocopuppet (Aug 21, 2011)

One of the sexiest purples I've seen! Very royal.


----------



## Metalhead77479 (Aug 24, 2011)

I've followed this thread for awhile now and I gotta say Im loving the way this is coming out!!!!!!! The only thing that kind of bugs me is the headstock, but that's because I just prefer the look of an Ibby headstock. But nonetheless, AWESOME FUCKING BUILD IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Rokkaholic (Aug 24, 2011)

Chocopuppet said:


> One of the sexiest purples I've seen! Very royal.



Yeah it is very nice. I'm glad I stuck with the straight up purple and not the blackburst because I think now it would detract from the natural binding and back.



Metalhead77479 said:


> I've followed this thread for awhile now and I gotta say Im loving the way this is coming out!!!!!!! The only thing that kind of bugs me is the headstock, but that's because I just prefer the look of an Ibby headstock. But nonetheless, AWESOME FUCKING BUILD IS AWESOME!!!!



Thanks dood! The headstock isn't my design, but it has grown on me. It gives me that edgy kinda superstrat look. But I'll have it in about 10-12 days!


----------



## Rokkaholic (Sep 3, 2011)

Picked it up today and played it and it's AMAZING!
Here is a preview and you can follow me to the NGD topic in the Standard Guitar forum:







http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/169970-ngd-custom-purple-rg-build.html#post2645936


----------



## ChrisWFTS (Sep 3, 2011)

Siiiick


----------



## Rokkaholic (Sep 4, 2011)

ChrisWFTS said:


> Siiiick



Thanks dood! I'm going to try to make a video soon to show it off


----------

